# Front door speaker wire adapters.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you post picture of the Originals?


----------



## Dezi425 (Jan 4, 2017)

Will do when the wifey gets home.


----------



## Dezi425 (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is a pic of the stock speaker. with the connector shape i need.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Dezi425 said:


> View attachment 215346
> Here is a pic of the stock speaker. with the connector shape i need.


Dezi, are you going to get a new oem speaker or are you going aftermarket??


----------

